# Bet You Didn't End Your Afternoon like THIS! :-(



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

After a lovely day at an outdoor event put on by our local chamber of commerce, Jan and I were heading home in the van when a kid slammed into us in a left-hand turn...WHILE TEXTING! I had laid on the horn just before he hit, but it was way too late: he never even saw us. The air bags went off (I'm actually surprised the bag didn't blow my right fist right into my face) and we came to a crashing, horn-blaring halt. Jan was able to get out right away, but I had to crawl out the window, as my door was jammed shut. I've never had an "airbag experience," and didn't know that they fill the vehicle with a burning smell, and I was afraid we might be on fire (fortunately NOT).

Fortunately, nobody was seriously injured, although my right wrist is sprained, I think, and I've got a bruised rib or two where I slammed into the door. The outlook for the van, however, isn't good: on the one hand, I hope they total it, because after suffering damage like this a vehicle is rarely "right" again. On the other, we can't afford a car payment now (right after we got the RV - LOL!), and what we'd get if they total it won't be a king's ransom. Guess I better sell lots more books!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch!  Glad you are okay but I bet the soreness won't be fun tomorrow.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes!!!  I'm so glad you and Jan are ok. Accidents are never fun.
I hope they arrested the kid for reckless driving.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad and and Jan weren't badly hurt.  The muse wants you to ingest some beer and chocolate and hold Jan and sleep.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am glad your ok I hope your nerves heal soon
sylvia


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, how scary. Be cognizant of any delayed-onset injuries like whiplash. You might not feel it until later up to 24 hours after the accident. Be sure to take care of yourselves!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a beer (*after* filing the insurance claim! LOL!) and some chocolate, had some Jan hugs, and am now eating a couple of extremely decadent chocolate brownies that a friend forced us to take home from a party last night, as we normally never have stuff like this in the house. Consolation food!  

Yeah, we'll keep an eye on things body-wise. Put some ice on my wrist and will keep a close watch on that. My side is just gonna hurt - not too much to be done about that! Of course, I added insult to injury just a bit ago when I took a swallow of my tea and some went down my windpipe, sending me into a coughing fit! Ow-ow-ow-ow! LOL!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you two are okay.  Sorry about the van.  

I hope you went to the hospital to get checked out.  When my husband and I were dating we were hit by a kid that had his license less than 24 hours and had 3 accidents in that time.  Our car was totaled.  I refused medical attention and later found out I had a leg fracture.  I cracked it on the 8 track tape player.  Guess that tells you how long ago that was!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my . . . That would have me rattled for days.  It really stinks your van is totaled, but the fact that everybody walked away relatively unscathed really reminds you what is important in this life.  Really glad you are okay, Michael, and are able to give us this little reminder of how quickly something like this can happen.

My husband thinks he can hold his cell phone and shift gears while steering.  I've forbidden him from using the phone while in the car because of that.  I should show him this picture.  No phone call or text is so important it's worth risking an accident that could have a tragic outcome.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I'll confess that I occasionally have diddled with the phone while on the road (although never in a turn!). Never again! You're right: nothing is worth that. Or if there's something critical, take the moment or two necessary to pull off the road. And don't be fooled into thinking that it's okay to mess with the phone when cars are moving slowly, stop and go: figure how easy it would be to just ram into somebody! Dumb, dumb, dumb...

Haven't gone to the hospital, but if anything's overly painful or otherwise out of whack I'll go see the doc - he's just down the street. 



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Oh my . . . That would have me rattled for days. It really stinks your van is totaled, but the fact that everybody walked away relatively unscathed really reminds you what is important in this life. Really glad you are okay, Michael, and are able to give us this little reminder of how quickly something like this can happen.
> 
> My husband thinks he can hold his cell phone and shift gears while steering. I've forbidden him from using the phone while in the car because of that. I should show him this picture. No phone call or text is so important it's worth risking an accident that could have a tragic outcome.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops. Sorry about your bad afternoon, Mike. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry about your accident.  I hope you both heal quickly.

It adds insult to injury when you are the victim and then are forced to take on a car payment because your paid for car has been totalled.  I have known several people who have been put in that position.

We were rear-ended several years ago (almost $10k repair bill) in a 3 week old brand new van; we hadn't even made the first payment.  They did not total the car & it was never quite right afterwards.  And then it greatly affected the trade-in value when we were looking for a new vehicle several years later.

DD was the victim in an accident with a car that was less than 1 week old.  We were fortunate that we were able to insist that they were responsible for the entire cost of the car - not the depreciated value. 

The good news is that modern safety features do save lives, even though the people involved may experience some painful injuries.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this.  Take some pain reliever before you go to bed.  Anti-inflammatories.  And take it easy tomorrow, if you can.  
deb

Also, do not take the first offer from the insurance adjustor.  He/she gets bonuses based on how quickly and cheaply they can settle a claim.  Do not let them settle the medical and the vehicle all at the same time either.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This is slightly off topic and really just for future reference. But, when you buy a new car, especially one that depreciates quickly, getting gap insurance when your loan is upside-down (you owe more than it's worth), can be an inexpensive way to protect your investment. It's usually a rip, but in some cases it can save your bacon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ouch!  I'm so glad the two of you are okay (mostly, anyway).  The advice from Deb to take the anti-inflammatories like ibuprofen or Aleve is good.  Take it tonight and tomorrow even if you don't think you really need it.  The next day or the day after are usually the worst days for being sore.

Gentle hugs for you both.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Owchie.  Glad to hear it wasn't any worse than it was, though. Take it easy, and gentle hugs to you both!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--

I'm so glad to hear that you and Jan are okay!  It could have been worse!  Your fitness level will definitely help you two in your recovery.

You've gotten good advice here, especially about not taking the first offer from the insurance adjuster.  We took our car to a repair shop that specialized in getting money from insurance companies, hopefully you can find one in the area....the insurance company lowballed them but they got all the extra money to do the needed repairs, including things the insurance company didn't consider needed to be fixed.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,
So sorry to hear this.
I don't know how we will ever get through to the youngsters.
With all the TV ads, they still don't pay attention to their driving.

I hope this does not cause the blue girls to go looking for revenge.

Please know that we are here for you and let us know if there is anything that us "locals" can do.

Just sayin.......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Roses for Jan.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you recover quickly! What a terrible end to a day. 



geoffthomas aka Bartholomew the Rough said:


> Mike,
> So sorry to hear this.
> I don't know how we will ever get through to the youngsters.
> With all the TV ads, they still don't pay attention to their driving.


I hope that's not your opinion of all young drivers. There are many of us who NEVER use our phones while driving and try to be very diligent drivers. In fact, in the one accident I've been in (me on a bike vs. woman in an SUV), it was someone older who was driving and wasn't paying attention to the bike lane.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> I hope you recover quickly! What a terrible end to a day.
> 
> I hope that's not your opinion of all young drivers. There are many of us who NEVER use our phones while driving and try to be very diligent drivers. In fact, in the one accident I've been in (me on a bike vs. woman in an SUV), it was someone older who was driving and wasn't paying attention to the bike lane.


I am sorry.
It actually was not my intention to generalize.
It is just that the younger generation is both totally tied to communications technologies and multiprocessing. Which they do very well. But driving, using a power saw, chain saw, really sharp knife, driving a car or other heavy equipment take focus.

Just sayin......


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Monique said:


> This is slightly off topic and really just for future reference. But, when you buy a new car, especially one that depreciates quickly, getting gap insurance when your loan is upside-down (you owe more than it's worth), can be an inexpensive way to protect your investment. It's usually a rip, but in some cases it can save your bacon.


GAP insurance was the one add-on that I insisted DD get when she bought the car. I think this was partly because of our experience & the people I knew whose cars were totalled. She was just starting a new job away from home & moving out on her own & I knew she could not handle more financial stress. She was on our insurance because she had not moved yet, so DH handled the discussions with the insurance company. I thought we should have just turned it over to the GAP company, but our insurance company took care of it & then was going to deal with the other company.

With everything else we were dealing with, it was nice to know that she would not owe on the car regardless of how it went with the insurance company. But I never thought that the GAP policy would be an issue so soon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> I hope that's not your opinion of all young drivers.


Don't run with scissors!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad no one was seriously hurt, sorry about the car.  Hope everything works out OK for you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Whoa! That was a heck of a blow.  Glad to hear you're basically OK.  Staying in shape pays off.  If it had been me, I'd be laid up for months in traction.   Get well and get to writing! Best wishes on a quick recovery to the both of you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you two are mostly OK. Vehicles can be replaced, even if it is sometimes hard.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a rotten thing to happen  --  and thank goodness you're not badly hurt!!

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad the two of you were not seriously hurt! Since the air bag went off, it might be a good idea to check your lungs. A friend of mine was in a minor accident where the air bag was activated. In additino to some back/neck problems, she also had some minor lung damage from breathing the fumes from the airbag. Not something people usually think to check.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, all! So far, so good: right wrist is stiff and weak, as expected, and left side is sore but not any more than it was yesterday (sneezing and coughing aren't fun, however! LOL!). Thanks for the tips on things to look for, though! Like the air bag fumes: fortunately we had the windows open and were out of the van in only a few seconds, and so far no unexpected aches or pains. So, today is likely going to be "deal with the insurance stuff" day and getting a loaner car. Oh, what fun! Fortunately, we have USAA and my parents have had great experiences with them on the couple/few claims they've had (and they've been in a couple of whopper accidents).

Anyway, aside from that, I hope everybody has a great day and avoids any untoward incidents on or off the road!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

USAA is EXCELLENT. . . .every time we've had to make a claim -- fortunately not that often -- they've been great. . . . they've never tried to minimize the payout and always processed the claim extremely quickly.  And they were just as responsive whether it was a little thing or something big.  

Glad you guys weren't hurt badly. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> I hope that's not your opinion of all young drivers. There are many of us who NEVER use our phones while driving and try to be very diligent drivers. In fact, in the one accident I've been in (me on a bike vs. woman in an SUV), it was someone older who was driving and wasn't paying attention to the bike lane.


And in fact, some folk, old and young, have been doing things like reading newspapers, eating "sammiches," talking on phones, putting on makeup and many other things long before the advent of texting. There are a lot of people who don't seem to realize that driving a car takes ATTENTION. In Italy, I understand it's illegal to eat in the car because of the distraction factor.

Keep us up to date, Mike. Again, glad you all aren't seriously injured...

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for checking back in. I was wondering how you were doing this morning. Add me as another USAA lover. They've always been wonderful to dealt with.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Monique said:


> Thanks for checking back in. I was wondering how you were doing this morning. Add me as another USAA lover. They've always been wonderful to dealt with.


Yeah, USAA made my time in the service (such as it was!) worthwhile in and of itself, plus my parents (my dad was in the Navy) have been with them for ages.

Sooo, rental car is lined up, gonna go pick that up shortly, and arrangements to tow the poor van over to a body shop for evaluation have been made. So now we just have to wait for the adjuster to do his/her thing...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh Man! That really sucks but glad that you both are ok other than sore.  Have a few days of poor me comfort foods and be easy on yourselves and pamper yourselves a bit ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike, glad that you and Jan are OK.  I hope you get good news from the insurance soon.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Jan. Take it easy and if you start hurting later, be sure to get checked out. When the insurance company calls to ask about the accident, be very careful how you answer. They sometimes try to shift blame or part of the blame.

Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you and Jan. Take it easy and if you start hurting later, be sure to get checked out. When the insurance company calls to ask about the accident, be very careful how you answer. They sometimes try to shift blame or part of the blame.
> 
> Linda


Well, the USAA agent asked questions about the accident, but it was really proforma: while I haven't seen the police report myself, the officers on the scene said there was no question that the other driver was totally at fault (and presumably would have been even if he hadn't been texting, as he was making a left-hand turn when oncoming traffic - us! - had the right of way).

If nothing else, Enterprise gave us a free upgrade for our rental: instead of whatever mid-size sedan we were supposed to get, we got a Chrysler 300 gangsta car!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, just saw this...so glad you're all right. And USAA--aces. There have been a couple of times I was *really* glad we have them for insurance. When I wrecked my motorcycle (or had it wrecked for me, sine it wasn't my fault) they took care of everything, and even gave me $1500 to replace the gear I was wearing. That was unexpected, and really welcome because gear is not cheap...


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Just seeing this now. Glad you're OK and hope everything goes smoothly as far as insurance and no complications to health.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Drivers who  text while driving should go to jail; full stop.

Glad you were not seriously hurt.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you’re both OK.

Is it legal to text while driving in the US?  

In Australia, it is illegal to use a cell phone or text while driving, it will cost you a $250 fine and 3 demerit points  (12 = automatic 3 months suspension of licence)  The only way to legally use a phone while driving is with a handsfree kit installed or blue-tooth through the radio ( which is what I do)  Regardless, people still do it all the time.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

So glad you are both ok, and wishing you a speedy full recovery!

Not all young drivers are bad. I drive a stick and even thinking about texting while driving scares me.

Lyndl, there is no country wide law regarding phones and driving.  I know in Texas it is now illegal for the first 6 months or year (recently changed and cant remember) after you get your license, and using them in school zones is now illegal.  It varies from state to state and even city to city.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I too am glad you are o.k.

I so WISH that they would tell all of us with airbags about the massive smoke and smell. I totalled my car, airbag's deployed, brake's failed and I went up a curb to stop the car...and pulled my kids out because I thought it was burning. While my kids had just minor injuries it scared me terribly that I could have been trying to pull them out of a car thinking it was burning and they had injuries that I made worse..thank God that didn't happen.

Also they need to tell you that those airbags HURT like a you know what. I had a pin on my sweater and it crushed it and shoved the pin clasp part into my chest. That hurt too.

I really hope they give you at least a good amount for the van and that you are both without serious injury!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yep, those things are not inflated by compressed air: they are exploded by igniting an explosive gas. That's how they can inflate so quickly. Then, buy design, holes in the bag let those gases out at a calculated rate as the passenger slams into them, both to make them "softer", and to let them immediately deflate so you are not pinned into your seat. So once they go off, you get lots of what is essentially burnt explosives inside the car.

PS: Please, everybody, let's avoid any further airbag tests.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

While we're on the subject of air bags and unintended further injuries, please don't keep your cell phones in your chest pocket while driving.  Our uncle carried his phone in the pocket of his overalls and was giving our cousin a driving lesson.  She plowed into a tree and was fine, but he had a broken rib from the CELL PHONE.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my! I am sorry this happened to you, but I am very glad your injuries are fairly minor. 

**sending you positive thoughts **


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for replying Caracara.

I have another question.  Are children allowed to ride in your front seat?  

Down here, children under 4 are not permitted to sit in the front seat and children aged 4-7 years can only sit in the front if the rear seats are all occupied by children 4 and under.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, all! Sorry I haven't replied in the last day or so - been on the road in the RV and lots of other craziness! 

At this point, USAA is giving us $12K for the van, which is at least $2K more than I was expecting, so that was very nice. While we have to test drive one, I think we're going to replace it with a Honda CR-V: it's about right for what we need right now (kids and 'stuff'), the price is in our range, and it can also be towed four-wheels down behind our RV with certain modifications. And it has good safety ratings. That's a big yay!

The ribs are gradually getting better, but that'll just take a while. My wrist is pretty stiff this morning, but I suspect that's from driving the RV up here to PA yesterday. Doesn't seem to affect my typing, though, which reminds me that I need to get back to work on the latest book! w00t!

Lyndl - there are age/weight restrictions for riding in the front seat, but I think those are state-dependent. Also, Maryland just passed a law against texting while driving. And the first thing I'm going to do next week when we get back from our trip is to get the car and whatever new vehicle we get fitted for hands-free calls from our iPhones...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to hear that all is working out Mike.
I recently purchased a CR-V myself.  Got the EX 4WD.  Like it a lot.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Glad to hear that all is working out Mike.
> I recently purchased a CR-V myself. Got the EX 4WD. Like it a lot.
> 
> Just sayin......


Cool! I've been debating as to whether to spend the extra money for the 4WD. Still undecided on that one, as we're on a bit of a budget at the moment. LOL!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,
The 4WD is about $1,500.00 more.
And it is "real" 4WD - some of the crossovers have what amounts to 3WD.
However the CR-Vs is really a fancy limited slip diff.  
You don't do anything to engage it, it happens automatically.
If a drive wheel "slips" then the back wheel drive engages.

And there are a whole slew of safety features.
When the front "crumplezone" gets smashed, instead of the engine getting pushed into the interior, it drops to the ground.

We really like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Cool! I've been debating as to whether to spend the extra money for the 4WD. Still undecided on that one, as we're on a bit of a budget at the moment. LOL!


Well, if we have 3 feet of snow again this winter, you'll be glad to have it. 

(But we won't because my husband has spent the last week making sure our snowthrower, as well as the one at the church and the one our friend's have, are all in tip top shape and ready to go.  )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, if we have 3 feet of snow again this winter, you'll be glad to have it.
> 
> (But we won't because my husband has spent the last week making sure our snowthrower, as well as the one at the church and the one our friend's have, are all in tip top shape and ready to go.  )


True. Hmmmm...more to ponder!


----------

